# internal hdd vip922



## momsauve (May 13, 2008)

anybody know what kind of internal hdd the vip922 get on it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The 922 has a 1TB drive in it... but half of that is reserved for Dish use for things like VOD.

_Moderator note: I deleted some unnecessary posts. Yes, I know some questions can be answered by search... but especially when replying to a new member of the forum, if you take the time to chastise someone for not searching you could have taken that same time to post an answer instead._


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OK.
Here a one pick http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2415130&postcount=12 
from
http://www.dbstalk.com/search.php?searchid=7795383
after using Search for "922 drive size".

Just for a gig: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2610264&postcount=7 from a thread :


> I haven't read, heard, or asked... but what is the internal 922 drive?
> 
> Is it a SATA drive?
> 
> ...


----------

